# shave down



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

HI all. I just shaved Otis down. I was really scared to do it, but, I love it. He is so soft and clean, and I can now see those big dark eyes. I still have a little trimming to do, but, I figured I tortured him enough today, lol. He is almost 7 months old, and his hair was about 6 inches long, and really really thick. I dont know if I will let it grow or not, but, for now, grooming is going to be so nice!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Otis looks adorable!!! Pretty eyes!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep, you did a good job.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks. I loved his long hair, but, I am glad I did it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You did a nice job and he does have beautiful eyes. How long did it take you?


----------

